# Height Req For Airforce



## 63 Delta (24 Jun 2004)

Does anybody know what the height requirements are for the Airforce? All the Airforce site says is ""¢ Body dimensions that allow you to operate safely in a cockpit". Can anyone clarify. Thanks


----------



## nULL (24 Jun 2004)

How tall are you, and what are you trying to qualify for? 

Height - minimum 163 and maximum 193cm.
Sitting Height - maximum 100cm.
Buttock to knee length - maximum 67cm.
Buttock to heel length - maximum 122cm.

These are not the Canadian AF requirements, but those of a friendly western nation. Use them as a guide.


----------



## Michael OLeary (24 Jun 2004)

It's not necessarily a specific height restriction, One critical measurement for the CF-18 cockpit is the length of the thigh, if the distance from your back to your knees when seated is too long you could be in danger of leaving your lower legs in the cockpit if you had to eject. It was one item checked during my Forward Air Controller's Course when they were sorting us for rides in either the CF-18 or the T-33.


----------



## Groten (25 Jun 2004)

The requirements vary depending on which plane you are going to fly.   I went in to Trenton for aircrew selection and I passed the pilot tests so they sent me Toronto for medicals.   I am 6'2 and was scared that I wouldn't "fit".   I was trying to shrink myself but they make it so that there is no way to make yourself smaller.   I must have passed because they didn't say anything bad to me.   Unless you are Yao Ming or John Candy the only plane you should have to worry about fitting into is the F-18.   For anything other than pilot or air nav you don't have to worry about size unless you are Yao or John.   Good Luck.


----------



## Zoomie (25 Jun 2004)

Expanding on what has already been mentioned, it is a variety of measurements that are taken into account when determining whether or not you "fit" into a CF cockpit.  They use the CF-18 pit as a benchmark - but keep in mind, even if you want to fly helicopters or multi-engine aircraft you still need to meet this requirement.  The pit for the CT-156 harvard II is just as tight as the Hornet, and all Pilots fly this aircraft.  Tall pilots will also find difficulty while flying the Slingsby Firefly, their helmets will scrape the canopy <even with all seat cushions removed.>


----------



## hollywood13 (8 Apr 2006)

I have a similar question. I just recently had my aircrew medical redone. While I was doing this I went over my file with him, and noticed I was to tall for the Ranger Helicopter on 3 accounts (leg length and Height), and although I fit in the CF-18 Hornet, I was 0.1cm to tall for the ejection seat in the Hawk. I will be finishing my degree this Dec. and skipping PFT due to my aviation degree. My question is, due to the measurements being over 3 years ago, and 0.1cm being pretty easy to mess up, do you get re-measured at anytime, or can you request it? Not to offend anybody, but Helicopter and Jet are my two top choices, kind of wanted to sky away from Transport.


----------



## hollywood13 (31 May 2007)

nULL said:
			
		

> How tall are you, and what are you trying to qualify for?
> 
> Height - minimum 163 and maximum 193cm.
> Sitting Height - maximum 100cm.
> ...



Does anybody know if these are the same requirments for the Hawk?? Ive heard your buttock to knee length is 63.5cm or 25 inches?? does anyone know the full requirements for the Hawk?


----------



## Inch (31 May 2007)

Don't worry about it, my leg length was 0.5cm too short and I got what I wanted. Depending on the time of day, you could be taller or shorter than when you were measured. 0.1 is nothing, that's one layer in your helmet liner.

In short, why sweat something you can't change? That's life.


----------

